# Job Seeker Visa ??



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello

I am new to this South Africa forum, though I have been active on the Australian for a while now. I wanted to check if Sout Africa has a job seeker visa or a work permit (without an offer of employment) for Indians. Or better yet, what ways are there for Indians to move to South Africa, be it temporarily or permanent, predominantly keeping employment in mind.

Even a link to point me in the right direction would be enough. Thanks in advance..


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey lovetosmack!

South Africa has a work visa that doesn't require any specific employer or citizenship (you mention Indians - we love all people!). However, it's not really a "job seeker" visa. If you want to come into SA and go on interviews, simply get a tourist visa.

It's called the *Critical Skills Work Visa*. If you qualify, you can apply in Australia/India (or any country you have residence in) and enter SA - the only condition is that you do find gainful employment in the Republic within 12 months of receiving the visa.

There are copies of the critical skills list online.


----------

